# Looking for Insurance Verification Form



## TNavarre (Dec 15, 2008)

The gastroenterolgy practice needs to revise their insurance verification form & I asking for examples, to get ideas on how to revise & what to include.  PLEASE...  

The practice does most procedures EGD's, Colonoscopies, etc in the office endoscopy suite.  When benefits are verified, they ask if the copay or deductible applies to procedures done in the office.  Although, the form currently being used does not specifically have these questions or codes that we use and the result is the carrier does not always pay as expected.  I feel the form should be very specific, especially since sometime others do the verification & may not specifically or clearly communicate to get the benefits accurately.  

I created a form for the office to use, although I had to remove somethings in order for it to fit on 1 page, not including 
2ndy information.  So the form fits the practice's needs but very full and hard on the eyes!  They will have many more questions to ask & info to obtain.  

So I am still looking for ideas to update the form & would appreciate any examples.  Please let me know if you are willing to share any form and/or forms or links to sites that I can use as an example when revising our forms.  All of the forms our practice currently uses were created by the physician's wife many years ago & have not been updated.  Our practice is in Houston, TX & we have Senate Bill 418 to assist in the process of the benefits obtained.

Thank you! 

Wishing you & yours a Safe & Happy Holiday Season!


----------



## TNavarre (Jan 13, 2009)

*Forms*

Hi!  Thanks for your reply!  I am unable to reply to your email, I was unable to reply to either of the email links sent.  The forum email stated "member does not accept email" & the other "failed unable to find host houston.rr.com."

You can contact me via email, thanks!


----------

